# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  о разнице слов..

## paramita

Здравствуйте!
Прошу вас объяснить разницу слов "отдел", "отделение", "филиал" в контекстах.
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Полуношник

> Здравствуйте!
> Прошу вас объяснить разницу слов "отдел", "отделение", "филиал" в контекстах.
> Заранее спасибо!

 Обычно, отделение - это часть предприятия, которая занимается крупным независимым направлением и полностью отвечает за весь цикл производства. Например "Отделение нанотехнологий" или "Отделение глобальных систем позиционирования" какого-нибудь инновационного предприятия. Отдел занимается более узкой проблемой, результаты его деятельности используются внутри предприятия, возможно разными отделениями. Например, "Отдел систем управления" на том же предприятии. Но чёткой границы между отделом и отделением нет. Часто можно выбрать и то и другое название.  
Вспомогательные подразделения почти всегда отделы: "отдел кадров", "отдел технического контроля". 
В больницах - всегда отделения: хирургическое, терапевтическое и т.д. (но отдел кадров). 
Филиал - это географически удалённая часть предприятия. Например, центральный офис в Нью-Йорке и филиал в Анкоридже.

----------


## Vadim Mo

Немного добавлю.
Отделения существуют, как правило, в организациях научно-исследовательской направленности. На обычных предприятиях более крупное, чем отдел, подразделение это управление или департамент. Такова структура, например, "Газпрома": отделы, управления, департаменты. 
А вот примеры. 
Я долго проработал в плановом отделе.
Наша фирма небольшая, и отдела кадров у нас нет.
Проработав несколько лет в цехе, он перешёл в производственно-технический отдел.
Наш отдел совсем небольшой, в нём всего 5 человек, включая начальника. 
Наша компания имеет филиалы в Челябинске и Самаре.
Его назначили директором филиала.  
В отделении математического моделирования нашего научно-исследовательского института  проходят практику студенты университета.

----------


## abehterev

Я тут вспомнил, что у милиции отделения  ::

----------


## Vadim Mo

Отделение вообще многозначное слово.

----------

